# New Tank!!! :d



## sweetlybroken1 (Dec 2, 2011)

here is my new tank im slowly adding plants as i can afford them but its looking way better then when i started


----------



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking great, congrats! Has it cycled yet? What kind of fish/plants do you have in there?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

nice tank, how many gallons?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

it's lookin good shell!


----------



## sweetlybroken1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Its a 125 gallon tank and was up and running for over 20 years before i got it i kept some of the water and all the rocks and filter wet during the trip and so far all my tests are looking good  right now i have guppies, neon tetras, cardinal tetras, plecos, dwarf gourami, and golden barbs. I cant remember most of the plants names but i know i have one java furn and some straight vallis.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

That is the size of tank I want someday. It looks awesome.


----------

